# any info on duquesa/ cancelada or bel aire ?



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

HI everyone, Iv not set one of these up before so be gentle. I was just wondering if any one had any information on cancelada, belaire or duquesa . Me my wife and our two children are thinking none stop at the moment of a permenant move to one of these areas we have visited here quite a lot over the past few cheers but wanted some general info like whats the crime like , schools etc etc we have family living in elvira but never feel you get an answer from them as they cant settle and keep moving further and further up the coast .
we have had every answers imaginable from them like areas being too nosey to nothing to do. Im an engineer to trade doing networking and alarms and have been offered work in gib so really bel aire would be the furthest we would want to move from gib . any help you can give would be appreciated thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of Brits in Duquesa, I hear. Bel Air is large and has apartment block areas and large houses. Not homogenous.
Cancelada is a pleasant village, still has a Spanish ambience.


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Lots of Brits in Duquesa, I hear. Bel Air is large and has apartment block areas and large houses. Not homogenous.
> Cancelada is a pleasant village, still has a Spanish ambience.


yeah i heard there where lots of brits there. beautiful marina area spent some time there last march liked what i saw but then again dont spend all year there and thats the perspective i was looking , do you know what the schools are like around those areas ?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Tazster .... another newbie! always nice to meet new people!

I live in Estepona town so pretty close to the areas you are considering. I cant help with schools Im afraid as my two are all grown up now  

If you have been offered work in Gibraltar then realistically I wouldnt stray beyond Estepona ..... its probably half an hour for me to get to Gib but then there is crossing the border  which apparently is fast becoming a bit of a nightmare (always has been on occasion but more so now). The local Council in La Linea is even redirecting traffic into the town centre car parks and the border controls were turning people back last week because they now think the queues each morning are causing problems.

Phew ... sorry ranted a little bit there 

Manilva, Duquesa, Sabinillas are all nice areas - although I would avoid some of the larger complexes that have shot up in recent years. There is definitely an expat presence in these areas but it still maintains a lot of the "Spanish" feel about the place.

The best thing about these places is that rentals are a lot cheaper than other places along the coast......most people feel these areas are too far from Marbella etc when you are working - so there isnt as much demand, hence the lower rents .... but you dont have that problem if your work is in Gib.

Are you relocating with current companies ? Im curious because I have been looking at options in Gib and they are pretty limited at the moment ... unless you go and work for one of the Poker Companies 

Sue lane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here is a link to another thread about Duquesa - not exactly what you're talking about, but may have some interesting links for you...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/27337-making-friends.html


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Tazster .... another newbie! always nice to meet new people!
> 
> I live in Estepona town so pretty close to the areas you are considering. I cant help with schools Im afraid as my two are all grown up now
> 
> ...



hi sue 

thanks for that my company has an office in gib and i can get a transfer and i also have contacts in gib who have been pestering me for quite a while now to go over and take a job with them so i have lots of options . i noticed on ambient and those sites that it seems to be the same roles as if high staff turnover and they seem to be wanting a little too much with quals. sorry bit of a small rant lol i found estepona to be lovely my wife didnt like the shopping for some reason but marbellas not that far just didnt seem to see any developments we liked so thats why we chose the three that we did.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

tazster said:


> hi sue
> 
> thanks for that my company has an office in gib and i can get a transfer and i also have contacts in gib who have been pestering me for quite a while now to go over and take a job with them so i have lots of options . i noticed on ambient and those sites that it seems to be the same roles as if high staff turnover and they seem to be wanting a little too much with quals. sorry bit of a small rant lol i found estepona to be lovely my wife didnt like the shopping for some reason but marbellas not that far just didnt seem to see any developments we liked so thats why we chose the three that we did.


Well good luck in your search .... give me a shout if there is anything else I can help you with ... although not an expert on the area I do know it pretty well .... I love the shops in Estepona! plus La Canada is less then 30 mins drive away .... I suppose with the developments it depends what your tick list is!! 

Sue


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Well good luck in your search .... give me a shout if there is anything else I can help you with ... although not an expert on the area I do know it pretty well .... I love the shops in Estepona! plus La Canada is less then 30 mins drive away .... I suppose with the developments it depends what your tick list is!!
> 
> Sue



yeah i liked them too but shes just fussy lol  what do you think of la canada we seem to spend a lot of time in the eroski down at fuengirola although i could quite happily spend more time in leroy merlins lol typical i know. is there any nice sort of areas in estepona that maybe iv not come across what i saw for sale and rent online seemed not our sort , not that i have high expectations, i liked costalita where your within 5 minutes walk to beach near cambio de sentido and shops and thats dog friendly for our westie , i noticed an area on the way to gib, if you go through estepona you come to a rounabout that has an exit for the toll road and there was a development but kept forgetting to get the name they seemed nice


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

tazster said:


> yeah i liked them too but shes just fussy lol  what do you think of la canada we seem to spend a lot of time in the eroski down at fuengirola although i could quite happily spend more time in leroy merlins lol typical i know. is there any nice sort of areas in estepona that maybe iv not come across what i saw for sale and rent online seemed not our sort , not that i have high expectations, i liked costalita where your within 5 minutes walk to beach near cambio de sentido and shops and thats dog friendly for our westie , i noticed an area on the way to gib, if you go through estepona you come to a rounabout that has an exit for the toll road and there was a development but kept forgetting to get the name they seemed nice


Hiya

Well I live in Estepona town itself, our apartment is actually front line - so 10 yards from the beach! we dont use our car at all at the weekend - we can walk from the apartment to the beach, bars, restuarants, shops, mercadona (supermarket), chemist, doctors whatever ... all within a maximum of 10 minutes! We have a small dog, Tasha, and she happily lives in the apartment and enjoys a wild time on the beach every morning and evening - when we cant or dont use the beach we can walk right along the paseo with her all the way to Estepona port if we want to. There is also a huge Carrefour on the edge of the town - 2 minutes drive from our place which obviously sells everything. La Canada we probably use only twice a year now. We go to Gib once a month (only since we have lived in Estepona which is 1 year) and have a fix in Morrisons! fill the car up with cheap petrol and buy our cigarettes 

My sense of direction is rubbish! so you will have to give me more detail of where you think this other development is that you like ????

Ar you wanting a villa / townhouse or apartment ? in a town the type of property usually dictates how much choice you will have - and how far out of town you need to be.

Sue


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well I live in Estepona town itself, our apartment is actually front line - so 10 yards from the beach! we dont use our car at all at the weekend - we can walk from the apartment to the beach, bars, restuarants, shops, mercadona (supermarket), chemist, doctors whatever ... all within a maximum of 10 minutes! We have a small dog, Tasha, and she happily lives in the apartment and enjoys a wild time on the beach every morning and evening - when we cant or dont use the beach we can walk right along the paseo with her all the way to Estepona port if we want to. There is also a huge Carrefour on the edge of the town - 2 minutes drive from our place which obviously sells everything. La Canada we probably use only twice a year now. We go to Gib once a month (only since we have lived in Estepona which is 1 year) and have a fix in Morrisons! fill the car up with cheap petrol and buy our cigarettes
> 
> ...


Hi 

we liked the carreflour in estepona great selection puts uk shopping to shame !! where the place im thinking of is the other end of estepona so you go straight ahead from the careflour towards estepona , and keep going past the port roundabout with the fishing boat on it , ( you got to love spanish markers ) then when you come to the next roundabout its on your left hand side and the marbella toll road is on right , Were looking for an apartment but not ground floor with good view love apartment living looked at a couple of places in sotogrande but a bit too snobby and looked at one in costalita but it had nothing around it really you would need the car to go anywhere. the problem is finding something that we both settle on and where we can go walks and relax when not working and where the kids can enjoy.


----------

